# Who is better: Tyson Chandler or Kwame Brown



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

Tell me who you like more, and think is the better player or will be the better player.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have always thought Kwame is the better pro now and will be the better pro. This year will be a deciding year.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Tyson is probably my favorite Bull (he helped my fantasy team big for a month or so last year  ), but I haven't seen him play enough to make a definite choice. From what I have seen and what I've read though, I still like Kwame better.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

TYSON


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson at best will be Camby like minus the injuries. Kwame at best will be C Webb like minus the injuries. 

Kwame is better has outplayed the man straight up. He's stronger, has a better shot and more post moves. They're about the same defensively. Both will be big factors in the next couple of years.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets take a look at the stats.

Kwame Brown MPG 22.2 FG% .446 rebs 5.3 APG .7 bpg 1 ppg 7.4
Tyson Chandler MPG 24.4 FG% .531 rebs 6.9 APG 1 bpg 1.41 ppg 9.2


Tyson Chandler is better in every single category and not to mention more of an exciting player. Tyson Chandler definitely.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This isn't a question of who was better last year, it's a combo who is better right now/who will be better.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This isn't a question of who was better last year, it's a combo who is better right now/who will be better.



I think He knows and TC is BETTER right NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well last year's stats are hardly an indication of who will be the better long term player, and that's what he used as the reason behind his pick. Heh and you don't have to tell me Chandler is better right now, as I know that he is -- actually, I even thought Chandler was better than your friend Curry when he was still playing last season.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Well last year's stats are hardly an indication of who will be the better long term player, and that's what he used as the reason behind his pick. Heh and you don't have to tell me Chandler is better right now, as I know that he is -- actually, I even thought Chandler was better than your friend Curry when he was still playing last season.


But every time I say something about Eddy Curry people say he only avg 10 ppg 4.4 rb .5ast .7 blk he will never be Shaq/YAO/BMILLER/ZO/AMARE/. so Kwame is no exeption to our past stats rule.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Tyson!  

His energy is infectious! His defense is better than Kwame imo, and Tyson wasn't supposed to be an offensive force on the Bulls. Cartwright wanted him to focus mainly on defense so I think it's hard to tell what type of overall player he will be just yet.

Overall, I believe this year will be the pivotal year for both of the young men, but my money is on Tyson in the long run. If he ever get a stroke going, he would be eerily similar to KG!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Tyson at best will be Camby like minus the injuries. Kwame at best will be C Webb like minus the injuries.


Do we really know how good Camby is minus injuries? The last time he was semi-not injured he was a major cog for the New York Knicks. Arguably their best player.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

All the Bulls fans love Tyson, all the Wiz supporters love Kwame. Amazing.

I'm surprised that Kwame actually averaged 22 minutes a game. But remember, Tyson played on a losing team with no chance at sniffing the playoffs, and he was counted on to be the man, and he had no fear of screwing up. He misses a critical late game shot- who cares? We're 15 games out anyway!

Kwame, meanwhile, was caught in a shuffle of a veteran team fighting for the playoffs, versus a young team looking to develop. If Kwame even tied his shoes wrong, he got yanked in favor of White/Laettner/Thomas/etc.

I do look forward to the matchup in the first game of the season next year. I think both of these players know the rivalry that will grow among them, and they'll come out swinging.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Do we really know how good Camby is minus injuries? The last time he was semi-not injured he was a major cog for the New York Knicks. Arguably their best player.


I don't think he meant the comparison as a bad thing; he just thinks that at best Chandler could be Camby at his best, simple as that. I'd be ecstatic to have a healthy version of Camby on my team personally.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he meant the comparison as a bad thing; he just thinks that at best Chandler could be Camby at his best, simple as that. I'd be ecstatic to have a healthy version of Camby on my team personally.




:cthread:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

obviously right now chandler is the better player he is currently the better scorer ,rebounder ,and defender it really is not as close as people are making it out to be 

with that being said brown does have better skills he's a smoother player and has at a better body for basketball so for long term potential making all things equal i'd still want him he is a future #1 option and franchise player

but all things aren't equal brown will be at his best when the wizards make him a focal point when he is on the floor but they haven't yet and aren't likely to in the near future , so for the near future i'd much rather have chandler since his skill are basically at this point designed not to be a focal point on offense and to focus on defense and rebounding so though the t\hread says who is the better player (once again chandler) at somepoit in this thread also ask who will be the better player (brown)

p.s. chandler is already a better post up option than camby ,people really need to let go of that outdated comparison


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

Tyson Chandler is alot better. Dere's no comparision between these 2 as of right NOW. Kwame Brown is an immature loser. Tyson skools Brown on the court and off the court


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> Tyson skools Brown on the court and off the court


That is some misguided analysis.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Chandler. Better D and has the energy. However, I would've taken eddy Curry. He has the nice post game and I have always felt, will be the best high schooler of the draft (well why else would i take him haha ). Plus, it's hard to find pure C's who play decently well.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> Tyson Chandler is alot better. Dere's no comparision between these 2 as of right NOW. Kwame Brown is an immature loser. Tyson skools Brown on the court and off the court


So how is it everytime they go head-to-head, Kwame abuses Chandler?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> So how is it everytime they go head-to-head, Kwame abuses Chandler?


I believe it's call a "random assumption".


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> So how is it everytime they go head-to-head, Kwame abuses Chandler?


I think it's bigger than the individual stats that are posted when both teams play each other. I don't think that is an efficient barometer to go off of. 

Obviously the league sees Tyson better at this time b/c they chose him over Kwame for the Rookie/Sophomore game during the All-Star break. His athleticism has been impressive. He just need to check his attitude. He's easily ruffled.

Kwame is like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. He shows signs of great potential one game and will score 3 points in the next all while looking unfocused. I don't know what's in that kids head  . He looks clueless on defense imo.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Chandler is better now, and this is coming from a Wizards fan. It's not a talent thing though, it's a mental thing though. As soon as Kwame gets his head in the game, he's going to be better. When we see him play focused, with his mind totally in the game, we see a future all-star. That's why whenever he plays the Bulls, he plays with focus and motivation, and puts up numbers such as 20 and 12 and 15 and 8. That's the Kwame that needs to bring it every game of the season. That's the Kwame that can be better than Tyson.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> . That's why whenever he plays the Bulls, he plays with focus and motivation, and puts up numbers such as 20 and 12 and 15 and 8. That's the Kwame that needs to bring it every game of the season. That's the Kwame that can be better than Tyson.



I think that's mostly do to the confidence he gained playing against tyson before they were in the league.


I think Tyson chandler is overated though, I always have, this opinion got orders of magnitude stronger when I saw the DVD born to ball.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh: You notice how just Bull fans are saying Chandler? I like Kwame, Chandler has ZERO o-game, think a healty-Camby.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Kwame is a alcolic and a discrace to all Georgia ballers like myself. TC is the better end of disscussion.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> Kwame is a alcolic and a discrace to all Georgia ballers like myself. TC is the better end of disscussion.


Thank you for setting us straight -- finally, we know who is better once and for all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am really upset that the Nets lost Jordan. With Jordan running the Wizard's offense, and without MJ, Brown may pick up some steam. Tyson had the benefit of working with Bill an good player whom could relate and pass on game situation knowledge. Now that Brown has better coaching I think it will be interesting how this breaks down for now (this year) and the long run.

-Petey


----------

